# Rejected for having Mosaicism. What is it!!??



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have just had a phone call to say that I cannot egg share. I am in a bit of shock I think right now as I never expected any of my blood tests to be abnormal. I have also just started the pill at the weekend to prepare and had an appointment with the councillor booked for next week. Does anyone know what Mosaicism is? Ive googled it and it is something to do with chromosomes however everything I read is quite technical so I don't understand what it is or how it will affect me. I now have to go to the clinic next week for a follow up, at the time when we were seeing the councillor  I can do my own self funded IVF treatment but will somehow have to magic £6500 out of somewhere before next week.

Everything has come to quite a sudden stop so I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no clue but I am really, really sorry. Which clinic are you with? Hopefully the follow up will answer your questions  

Xx


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply. We are with the LWC. Everything is on hold now as i have to be sent to a specialist for tests. Never expected anything to be wrong so we now don't know what do do for the best. Will have to self fund so either IUI or IVF but not sure which to go for once everything is sorted out that is. 

I see you have been accepted. Thats great, I hope it all works out for you both.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe try a different clinic? I know of couples who were refused @LWC and accepted elsewhere? Don't give up hope just yet xx


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

It is definately a consideration but I want to make sure that I havn't got anything that could seriously increase the chances of causing abnormalities in a baby first so I am going to wait to make sure so we can make a decision from there. We have been looking into IVF lite but are not sure how it all works and what the success rates are. We will move forward from this though but it means putting everything on hold for a little while. Hopefully not for to long though.


----------

